# Rugby / Football fixture required - Porto



## wicko1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there

I'm organising a sports club Tour to Porto for late October. We'll be there Friday 22nd - Monday 25th October.

We're looking for a XV-a-side rugby match against a local side on either the Saturday or Sunday; or failing that, an 11-a-side football match.

Does anyone know of any local clubs I can contact, or better still play for a club and would like a friendly! We're a bunch of lads age 25-30, friends from University, and this will be our 4th Tour into Europe. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Cheers

Chris


----------

